# The Shutdown - it's an ill wind that blows no good



## Warrigal (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 5, 2013)

John Cleese for President then ??


----------



## Michael. (Oct 5, 2013)

President Obama has increased rooftop security. 

Rumour has it that the Mayor will attempt to parachute 
on to the roof of the Whitehouse 


 
from a British Tornado Strike Aircraft.



The British will re-establish order and ensure that all employees of the government receive their proper salaries 

.​


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2013)

We shouldn't laugh but ...

:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2013)

One beer if by land, two beers if by sea. We're ready for you. :cheers:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)

They're sending Boris?? !!!  :lofl:


Gotta luv Boris.  We could lend the Poms Clover, she'd scare 'em. :hair:


----------



## That Guy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Oct 5, 2013)

Meanwhile, Obama and Biden go for a sandwich - nothing better to do.  

http://swampland.time.com/2013/10/0...ime-stroll-talks-shutdown-promotes-sandwichs/


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2013)

mg: There's a newspaper called Swampland Times ?
:rofl:


----------



## Michael. (Oct 6, 2013)

Great replies to this topic.



.​


----------



## Anne (Oct 6, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> mg: There's a newspaper called Swampland Times ?
> :rofl:



News as it happens!!!!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 6, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> We shouldn't laugh but ...
> 
> :lofl:



*We can't do a darned thing about it, disgusting shame that it is, so I'm jumping on the laugh wagon.*


----------

